# Inexpensive Raised Food Dish Idea.



## Criticalt (Dec 9, 2008)

I dont know if anything like this has been posted before. I have heard of some deep chested Pitbulls getting bloat from eating out of food dishes on the floor. A friend of mine almost lost his Pitbull to bloat. So, we looked around for raised food dishes but they were either real flimsy, or too expensive. So I just made some.

I just went to Walmart and bought two $3 storage bins of the right height. Then I bought two metal food dishes with wide lips, also at walmart, they were $4 a piece. Then I just cut the appropriate sized hole in the lid of the storage bin and placed the dish in the hole, viola, raised food dish.

You can store your dry dog food in the bins.
(Sorry about the dirty food dishes in the pictures, I do clean them twice a week!!!)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

good idea. cool!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ooooh! Clever and practical! (We keep our food in a plastic bin, so that fits.)


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats cool, we use to keep our dry food in a bin til someone sat on it and broke the lid. lol So now we try to get the dog food with the zip top bags...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hey that is very cool!!! crafty person arent ya??


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I love that!!


Great Job...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's a great idea


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

What a great idea!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*awesome*

hey totally love that and with the names its so cool i will have to rip off your idea for my own dog and new puppy (when shes big enough).
did you just use sharpie for the names?:goodpost::doggy::goodpost::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## hahnsie (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a set of raised bowls from petsmart and i think that it was a little expensive but kinda cool since its also adjustable


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

lol.. thats very clever...


----------



## big_shooter42 (Mar 1, 2009)

not bad man if i show my girl this shes definitely gonna want to make one thanks for the good post


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao you need to patton that. Food storage and feeding stand in one Awesome.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never heard of "Bloat" But when I looked it up I came to this link Bloat in Dogs that said Elevated food bowls contributes to Bloat... Are they wrong??


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

I did just about the same thing for $21 total


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

great idea im gonna let folks know, i do the same thing


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats a great idea I already use those same containers for my pet food.


----------



## APBTTopaz (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are great ideas. I would also suggest you use milk crates if you have one. It may take up a little less room.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Im gonna have to do that once Enzo gets a lil older


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Best Idea of 2010*

Better than 2009's snuggie :goodpost:

Nifty idea :woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i agree good idea


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

you made me go out to walmart and make me one


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! That looks really good bigworm. I'm impressed, truly impressed. Great pic, and good angle. Shows us really well how it should look. When I finally get back into the dogs, I'm definitely givin this a try!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that pretty cool, and here i bought some children chairs from the thrift stor to use lol, hope cheza get a bit taller so i don't have to chop the legs off some lol


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a great idea! I like it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow very col, i missed this thread before . Nice bump though I may look into doing this for a couple of mine.


----------



## drno (Jul 3, 2010)

i took a plastic crate that looks like an old fashion milk crate . turned it up side down and cut a hole for the stainless bowl. enough weight and now a wide bottom so it is very stable. a plastic bucket with food in it it inviting destruction.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Good idea, thanks for posting.


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

great idea


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty smart 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome idea. I would have never thought about that. Plus it is cheap and easy which suits me just fine.


----------



## Dodger&MaryJanesMami (Mar 19, 2013)

WOW!!! WHAT A NO BRAINER!!! WISH I THOUGHT OF DOIN THAT hahahaha great post!!! another reason to go to walmart this weekend =)


----------



## AlphaPitMom (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi. In fact I had German Shepherd who died BECAUSE I raised his dish. His intestines twisted I had no idea what was wrong but he suffered so. It took me a very long time to get over this. My experience with these two guys, a red nose and my American pit, they FLIP the food out on the floor. I guess it's natural I don't think wolves eat off plates lol. Best of luck. This is my first post. Thanks for reading


----------



## JMS (Sep 23, 2016)

Built this one myself and customized it for my pup


----------

